# 1966 time capsule



## thecookreport (Dec 6, 2008)

In 2001, My father was due to decorate a huge old house near Eccles, Manchester, which was once rented out as bedsits. There was one room in particular which hadn't been opened since the last tenant occupied it in 1966, we dated it thanks to a calendar still hung on the wall...this is what we found....




















































And last but not least...a 34 year old jar of pickled eggs from the larder - yum!


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 6, 2008)

I guess even 44 years ago, it wouldn't have been the sort of place you'd bring your girlfriend back to.


----------



## Exploretime (Dec 6, 2008)

What a strange place. I was looking at the second picture and that seems a strange place to put a sink, u wouldnt be able to open the door. Also the plumbing to the sink has what look like modern Hepworth push-fit type joints, which are probably only a couple of years old.


----------



## RichardB (Dec 6, 2008)

It reminds me a bit of Withnail and I.


----------



## Gibbo (Dec 6, 2008)

Reminds me of A Taste of Honey.


----------



## RichardB (Dec 6, 2008)

Dumptyboy said:


> What a strange place. I was looking at the second picture and that seems a strange place to put a sink, u wouldnt be able to open the door. Also the plumbing to the sink has what look like modern Hepworth push-fit type joints, which are probably only a couple of years old.



Maybe the builders moved it there to use while the work was going on.


----------



## Els (Dec 6, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## Neosea (Dec 6, 2008)

Dumptyboy said:


> What a strange place. I was looking at the second picture and that seems a strange place to put a sink, u wouldnt be able to open the door. Also the plumbing to the sink has what look like modern Hepworth push-fit type joints, which are probably only a couple of years old.



Look like standard compression joints to me. 


Interesting place.


----------



## BigLoada (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting, I found the old bottles and tins very interesting. Great stuff!


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 6, 2008)

Thats cool, but the place looks well nasty lol


----------



## mr_bones (Dec 6, 2008)

Incredible! Thanks for sharing and welcome to Derelict Places


----------



## thecookreport (Dec 6, 2008)

Ah - I can explain the sink...for some reason it was just outside of the actual bedsit room underneath a huge staircase and the room was on the other side of the staircase - its layout is freaky and is like 2 huge semi detached houses joined together - I totally agree with the Withnail and I comparison! Excellent!


----------



## Scruffyone (Dec 6, 2008)

RichardB said:


> It reminds me a bit of Withnail and I.



my thought exactly

"FORK IT"
"THE FUCKER WILL RUE THE DAY" etc etc


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey that's my old house! - only joking. 

It's weird though to think that not so long ago this was more or less the standard for residential properties. I have memories of our old kitchen when I was a kid and to be honest it looked a bit like this but without the clutter. The sink and everything else was the same. Lead piping with "fat" joints where it joined to the stopcock. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cosmicmoon (Dec 6, 2008)

That place is positively vile. I wouldn't like to open that jar of picked eggs!


----------



## Richard Davies (Dec 6, 2008)

There's an early electric kettle in the 5th picture.

I'm surprised this managed to remain unused for so long.

1966 was the year my Dad first went to university & his digs wern't much better, especially as it was a house rule to only wash things in the kitchen if you wanted to use it!


----------



## Disco Kitten (Dec 6, 2008)

I love stuff like this!


----------



## Neosea (Dec 6, 2008)

Disco Kitten said:


> I love stuff like this!



Bagpuss?


----------



## Pip (Dec 6, 2008)

The seventh pic looks like a still from the 'SAW' films........ dread to think what body-part may be in that saucepan (the one over the bloodstains on the sink) It's time to make your choice!


Jigsaw


----------



## matsorjc (Dec 7, 2008)

Great pics, some of them look as if they have gone through a little 'adjustment' in particular the first one that I thought was a painting (Matisse???) '


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 7, 2008)

Dumptyboy said:


> Also the plumbing to the sink has what look like modern Hepworth push-fit type joints, which are probably only a couple of years old.



Standard 1/2" Compression Tee Joints, which judging by the style of the body casting and nuts was probably produced by Peglers of Doncaster - the major producer of these fittings in the 1960s. 

With reference to Sausage's 'Fat' joints on lead water pipes. Years ago; you knew you were on the way to becoming a proper tradesman when you could join two pieces of lead pipe with a faultless 'wiped joint', and not end up with a pool of semi molten lead all over your boots!


----------



## DogRecon (Dec 7, 2008)

This is really Amy Winehouse's gaff.


----------



## Richard Davies (Dec 7, 2008)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Standard 1/2" Compression Tee Joints, which judging by the style of the body casting and nuts was probably produced by Peglers of Doncaster - the major producer of these fittings in the 1960s.



Non-urbex Triva:

Kevin Keegan worked for Peglars as an office clerk after leaving school, & before turning professional.

Foundry owner Alan Pegler owned the Flying Scotsman for many years, until donating it to the national collection.


----------



## Random (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow! 10 Rillington Place!


----------



## Knee29 (Jan 7, 2009)

WOW!
I love stuff like this, don't get to see it much!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ricasso (Jan 7, 2009)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Standard 1/2" Compression Tee Joints, which judging by the style of the body casting and nuts was probably produced by Peglers of Doncaster - the major producer of these fittings in the 1960s.
> 
> With reference to Sausage's 'Fat' joints on lead water pipes. Years ago; you knew you were on the way to becoming a proper tradesman when you could join two pieces of lead pipe with a faultless 'wiped joint', and not end up with a pool of semi molten lead all over your boots!



arnt these known generally as "Yorkshire fittings" ?


----------



## fire*fly (Jan 7, 2009)

that place needs more than just decorating  it's gross, but interesting....who got to clean it up?


----------



## Derek (Jan 8, 2009)

What on earth is this?







Derek


----------



## RichardB (Jan 8, 2009)

Music centre?


----------



## Derek (Jan 8, 2009)

RichardB said:


> Music centre?



Well, it sort of looks like one but they didn't exist back in 1966 did they?. It might be a radiogram of some kind though, that sort of looks like a record deck on the top, but why does the front drop down and where's the big loudspeaker?

Derek


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 8, 2009)

Derek said:


> Well, it sort of looks like one but they didn't exist back in 1966 did they?. It might be a radiogram of some kind though, that sort of looks like a record deck on the top, but why does the front drop down and where's the big loudspeaker?
> 
> Derek



OMG, it_ is_ one!!! I didn't recognise it at first. I remember seeing one at a friend's house when I was a kid. The front drops down to access the radio and the apparatus on top is indeed a record deck. The speakers are or were in the side panels, if I recall correctly. No woofers and tweeters when _that_ was made!!!


----------



## RichardB (Jan 8, 2009)

Maybe the drop-down bit is the big speaker and it isn't supposed to drop down.


----------



## RichardB (Jan 8, 2009)

Ah, slow posting again.


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Jan 8, 2009)

Reminds me of some of the student accommodation when I was a uni. Still cool though.


----------



## Potter (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh man, that is amazing!

Yep, that's a radiogram. The front bit drops down, and the radio is on top of that.


----------



## Gazmat (Jan 10, 2009)

That really is something. Ode to clean it up to its former glory (If it ever had any glory). Some stuff restored there would be nice surly!


----------



## Potter (Jan 10, 2009)

Be nice to restore that radiogram.


----------



## RichardB (Jan 11, 2009)

These pictures were taken in 2001 when the house was being renovated so I imagine all that stuff is long gone.


----------



## The Pirate (Jan 12, 2009)

I lived in some bedsits in derby that wern`t much better than that in my yoof...But the wallpaper in Derby was nicer 

Great post thanx


----------



## slidingloopz (Jan 14, 2009)

Random said:


> Wow! 10 Rillington Place!



Heavens no! 10 Rillington Place looked far more luxurious than this...


----------



## slidingloopz (Jan 14, 2009)

Eugh! Those pickled eggs must be the oldest foodstuff found urban exploring ever. I thought it was bad at West Park where there was a fridgle load of custart creams. I can remeber someone actually eating one to see if they were, ahem, alright.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 14, 2009)

ricasso said:


> arnt these known generally as "Yorkshire fittings" ?



Bit late in the reply department. No 'Yorkshire Fittings" are the copper self soldering ones - clean pipes with abrasive pad, apply flux paste, assemble joint and then heat until solder appears at ends of fitting. They were originally produced by Yorkshire Imperial Metal Company I believe, but there a now many clones available.


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 14, 2009)

Sausage said:


> Hey that's my old house! - only joking.
> 
> It's weird though to think that not so long ago this was more or less the standard for residential properties. I have memories of our old kitchen when I was a kid and to be honest it looked a bit like this but without the clutter. The sink and everything else was the same.


I grew up in a 'terrace' and the kitchen was _very_ similar (though slightly cleaner ).


----------

